# 600-EX-RT Refurbs in stock now.



## privatebydesign (Apr 26, 2014)

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/speedlite-600ex-rt-refurbished

With instant 15% rebate so $373.99.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 26, 2014)

USA only, boo... :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2014)

Out of stock now, boo...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2014)

I saw it last night, when instock showing 17 on hand. I added 4 units to basket, but for some reasons, I'm not comfortable with refur...items :-\ 

Came back 30mins later, 2 left and now SOLD OUT

Waiting for some decent deals, NEW. I set my price, $450(QTY:3-4 units)


----------



## 1kind (Apr 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I saw it last night, when instock showing 17 on hand. I added 4 units to basket, but for some reasons, I'm not comfortable with refur...items :-\
> 
> Came back 30mins later, 2 left and now SOLD OUT
> 
> Waiting for some decent deals, NEW. I set my price, $450(QTY:3-4 units)


There's nothing wrong with refurbished especially when its coming from the manufacturer. Refurbished can either be items that weren't working but was repaired to spec and quality or it was items returned at stores. Items returned at store can not be resold as new. And they can be from not working or customers just simply don't want it anymore. So retailers ship it back to Canon. They check it, replace the case if anything and re-box it and sells as refurbished.

Refurbs are preferred to some people because its been checked to make sure its working properly and cleaned by a Canon tech and by a human being. With it being brand new, its never been used and no one physically checks it once it rolls off the line.

You also get a 1 year warranty.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 26, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on my second one the moment I got the alert from CanonPriceWatch.
Sweet 

Oh, that means I need more batteries now...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2014)

1kind said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it last night, when instock showing 17 on hand. I added 4 units to basket, but for some reasons, I'm not comfortable with refur...items :-\
> ...



That is #1 reason I added 4 units to basket(and the low price of course). Let see $373 Vs $549 : : : : Next time


----------

